# Rene Latosa



## stanly stud (Dec 31, 2020)

A good guy.


----------



## stanly stud (Dec 31, 2020)

i like his no nonsence approach


----------



## stanly stud (Jan 2, 2021)

Emin teaches this too.


----------



## stanly stud (Jan 2, 2021)

8:46 is important how you strike fast ..


----------

